# My sweet Buddy passed on 7/13



## Buddy&Bella (Jan 3, 2013)

My sweet Buddy passed this Saturday 7/13 in the evening. He was only 7 yrs 4 mths old. Buddy was the most loving, patient, sweetest golden - everyone remarked how handsome and gentle he was. 

My Buddy bear was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma on Christmas Day. He was acting a little off, and I was worried. I had no idea taking him to the 24 hr emergency vet was going to turn into hearing that my sweetie had an aggressive cancer. I was in such shock, I couldn't believe it was happening. 

Here is a picture of Buddy the morning of Xmas before he started to act 'off'.








We opted for the splenectomy. Buddy did so well in surgery! Such a trooper! He was out in a few days and healed so nicely. Here is Buddy showing off his stitches.








The doctors gave Buddy 3-6 mnths and we opted to not do chemo. It was a personal decision on quality of life, we didn't want him to get sick when unfortunately we were faced with the inevitable. I had just bought a new house with a big yard and pool, and my one dream for Buddy was to go swimming in the pool and make it to summer! My dream came true in May when Buddy was the first to get in the pool!








As we got into month 5, I started to think the doctors were wrong. My Buddy was so healthy and happy!!! We had him on a lot of natural supplements and changed his diet to grain free, giving him some extra protein multiple times a week. We wanted to focus on all of the good, afterall he was so happy! He didn't show a single sign of having this terrible cancer.

Here is Buddy the day before he passed. He was so happy and healthy! Chasing squirrels, playing tug of war, and jumping up on us just the day before!








Then suddenly the morning of 7/13, he wasn't interested in breakfast. That was definitely not like Buddy at all and I began to worry. I checked his gums, as I often did, and I started to doubt myself, not sure if I was seeing lighter color gums than normal. We all had a lazy day, so looking back, it's hard to remember if he showed any other signs. But at 3:30 when we were getting ready to goto a movie, my boyfriend called down for me to come quick. Buddy had tried to goto the bathroom outside and his legs were so weak, he was shaking and almost collapsed. Thank goodness my boyfriend was there to catch him and see what was going on.

We carried him in, tried to keep calm and checked his gums. They were completely white and his tongue was losing color as well. He was shaking and breathing heavy, short pants. We felt so helpless! After numerous phone calls, we carried him to the car and ended up driving him to the animal hospital where he had his surgery. While I knew this wasn't good and was mentally preparing for getting close to the end, I had no idea how quickly this terrible disease would go down.

In less than 30 minutes, he was evaluated and the vet was in our room telling us he was internally bleeding badly - his entire abdomen was filled with blood. I couldn't wrap my head around how quickly this all happened. We were told hours at best. After some painful conversations and facing the terrible, terrible fact that my poor sweet Buddy bear wasn't going to make it, we decided to let him pass peacefully. We were by his side when they administered the injections, petting and loving on him. He was so weak, it was so difficult to witness. I didn't want him to be alone, I couldn't believe it was happening. I still can't believe it has happened!

We left broken hearted and without our dear, sweet Buddy bear. I've been sobbing since. Buddy was my first and he has a huge chunk of my heart. There will never be another Buddy! And it is so **** unfair that his terrible disease came into our lives at such a young age! It is so unfair!!! There were so many things Buddy should have had the chance to experience!! He was my little boy and was with me it was just the two of us moving across the country starting a new life! He went through all my bad dating choices with me - and fell in love with Mr. Right just like I did. We became a family and added another golden to our family, Bella.








Today was the first working day I came home in over 7 years where Buddy didn't greet me at the door - or wake me up at an insanely early hour because he was hungry and wanted breakfast. I just want my Buddy bear back! He was truly the definition of unconditional love and I will never be quite the same without him.

Bella is very sad about the loss of her friend. She has been keeping to herself and even got sick this morning. We all miss our Buddy bear.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your stories and pictures. It seems like Buddy got you through some tough times and knowers you are in a good place with Mr.Right. buddy wil always be with you, in your heart and his spirit will live on.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. So very sorry you had to find us under such sad circumstances. Enjoy the wonderful memories of your boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Buddy. 

We lost our first Golden, Reno, last November due to hemangiosarcoma. He was 12.5 when he passed. He survived 17 months post splenectomy.

Give heaps of loving to Bella while she mourns her "buddy".

RIP Buddy.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

It is never easy. RIP - Buddy. Big Hugs to Bella and you.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your story and photos. Buddy was gorgeous and fun boy! You had a beautiful life together. I am so sorry, it is such an emptiness. I lost my Ylan 10 weeks ago. You will find support and comfort in this forum...my heart goes to you
Sleep softly Buddy


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP Sweet Buddy!

My Lucky went the same way he was doing great less than 12 hours before his collapse. 

Try to only think of the good. Buddy would want to to remember that!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Buddy was a beautiful boy and is still a perfect spirit running the green fields and swimming the stunningly beautiful lakes of Heaven .. where you'll see him again.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just read your post and Buddy reminds me so much of my Harley in the pictures of him lying on his back just waiting for a good belly rub! You've just gone through probably one of the hardest things you've ever had to do, so give yourself time to digest everything that has happened. I'm glad you were able to spend quality time with Buddy these past months and that he was able to go in your new pool. There are far too many of us on this forum who have lost our dogs to cancer and while every story is a little different, you'll see so many similarities. Take care and please post and let us know how you and Bella are doing.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

My heart aches for you! I too lost my "Buddy" almost 20 months ago, and still mourn for him. It truly is devastating when we lose them, they take a huge part of our hearts with them. I hope you can find comfort knowing he was loved every minute, and that you were there with him at the end. I believe we'll see our "Buddy's" again, and it's not "goodbye", but.."Til we meet again". ((Hugs))


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, your Buddy took care of you and you did everything you could for him. Thank you for sharing him, I know it's hard.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

You did everything right. So sorry that he couldn't stay with you longer.


----------



## Buddy&Bella (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for your message. Wow, 17 months post splenectomy! That is truly amazing! It's so great to hear of a golden beating the odds. They have such strong hearts and this disease just downright sucks.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry that you lost your Buddy but it sounds like he had a great couple of months. I know he is free of all pain now and that he is in great company..RIP Buddy..run free.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

I am so so sorry, my girl passed about 5 months ago from hemangiosarcoma as well. It's so hard. If you ever need to talk feel free to message me. Praying for God to give y'all his peace.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.

It was very quick for us too, a healthy girl her whole life for it to end so fast.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

My heart is so sad for you. What a horrible / wonderful story. 

Run free sweet Buddy.

Kisses for your girl.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh the heartache we all have for our "Buddys". 
Mine was named Homer. 
He was 11.5 years old and passed last January.
He was my best friend, confident and consoler.
Not a day goes by I do not think of him.
My heart does out to you. It will get easier but you will carry Buddy with you forever.
Visit here. You are in good company.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost Buddy. He sounds like he was a wonderful friend. Your tribute to him was wonderful too.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know it feels like your not going to make it through the pain. It hurts so bad and we miss them so much. So sorry..


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Buddy. In reading your post it was almost like I could have written it myself about Maddie who was also taken by hemangiosarcoma.

I'm glad your Buddy had some quality months after his splenectomy and got to swim in your new pool. 

Rest in peace Buddy. Thank you for sharing his pictures with us, such a handsome guy he was.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
I lost my boy to this terrible cancer 3 1/2 months ago.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and all who loved Buddy. I too lost a dear Golden to hemangiosarcoma. I almost didn't get another one because of it but I know my heart is with the Goldens. It never seems to get easier. Buddy was a beautiful boy and i am sure he left you with many wonderful memories. RIP Buddy...


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope that all those happy memories of Buddy can, in time, bring you some comfort and peace. The pictures illustrate so well how Buddy enjoyed being part of your family. My condolences to you, your boyfriend and beautiful Bella.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry about the loss of your beloved Buddy. He was so beautiful! This disease takes so many goldens. We lost our Di at just over 11. Take lots of time for Bella. They mourn just like we do. Keeping you all in our thoughts at this dark time.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my sweet Desi 2 weeks ago to hemangio. She had her spleen removed on May 10, so we had only 7 weeks with her after the surgery. Desi's story is much like your Buddy's. She was well the night before and collapsed on getting up in the morning. We said goodbye and sent her to the Bridge an hour later. My heart is with you in your time of grief. It is so hard . . .


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about your beautiful Buddy...I lost my Cooper on June 8th and I can understand how you feel. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your Buddy. I lost my Buddy 2 years ago and still have tears for him. You are so right *There will never be another Buddy*! 
I will add your Buddy to 2013 Golden Bridge list http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-5.html#post3148794


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Buddy. It sounds like he lived life to the very full right until the end. I am so glad your dream came true of him swimming in your new pool. He will live on in your heart forever, Bella must be missing him so much - sending her a big hug.


----------



## AnniePupPup (Mar 21, 2013)

*Sympathy*

Buddy seems to have been a wonderful dog who was lucky to have a wonderful, loving "mom." I feel your pain and extend my deepest sympathy to you . . . I am sorry I did not see your post sooner, but I'm sure there is plenty of pain left and I hope I can be part of the healing. Focus on the good times and take comfort in knowing that you did all that you could do to make his short life the best that it could have been. Our family lost our "Annie" to the exact same awful disease and in pretty much the same way, though when the vet started surgery she stopped because Annie was so full of tumors there was nothing they could do. She was only 8 1/2 years old and had been perfectly fine (we thought) up until that awful day of February 16, 2013. I just put a tribute to her in the Rainbow Bridge Grief Support section, under the title "Remembering Annie." You will see many similarities in our situations. I hope that you are doing a little better by now. Peace to you, Buddy, and I hope that you and Annie are romping together on the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I am so VERY SORRY ABOUT Buddy.
I know my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of him at the Bridge, and he is on the 2013 Golden Retriever Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-26.html


----------

